# Weasle (Ermine) Trapping



## oziedon (Jun 10, 2005)

Anyone have any good weasle trap ideas.
I usually just put a couple pices of meat on the triggers and have been getting spotty sucess.
What are weasle pelt prices.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I used to trap weasels a lot and will again when I finish school. I use 1 1/2 longsprings inside a weasel box here are the rough dimensions. About 16" long, just wide enough so the set longspring fits in there, and about 4-5" high. I don't have a box on me to measure. The back I put mesh screen on it and the front a 1.5-2" hole for them to go thru the trap sits right against the opening and catches them kinda like a conibear right behind the shoulders. They land on the pan and that is it. I put beaver meat in the back of the box. They are fun to trap and easy.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

what types of set locations do you look for with ermine trapping? I cant honestly say that i have ever seen an ermine in the wild, but i would love to catch one.



mike


----------



## 405winchester (Jan 1, 2006)

Here is a picture of the weasel box i made for chipmunks around my house, it works very well.







[/IMG]







[/IMG] The back had a piece of screen but a local squirell really wanted the peanut butter, so i switched to wood with scent holes drilled in.


----------



## jharris (Jan 23, 2006)

I have never seen one in the wild either, but I saw one running around in the parking lot of the Native Store a week before season... does that count? Now I have the itch to trap a few. They are such cool looking animals and I figure if they are showing up in town, they must be in decent numbers out in the willows. Where do you guys usually set for them in the wild? I figured that I would set up a couple of coni boxes in the willows around the ditches near my fox/lynx line and see how I do. I have a bucket of bloody seal scraps that I am going to try for bait.


----------



## oziedon (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a rocky ledge on my property I always see tracks on it. The ledge is 6' tall and very steep if that helps. I guess the prices are pretty fair.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

405winchester,

That is exactly what my weasel boxes look like except with the screen in the back. That catch pic is a perfect example of how the weasels will get caught. Use the 1 1/2 longsprings though you get better catches if you use #1's well you will see what happens don't want to go into details.

When I trap weasels I have always done it in mixed woods with conifers, cedars, and some hardwoods mixed in. I simply drive down the road if the spot looks good I pull over get out and place the box a little ways off the road and mark on a GPS. Don't start trapping for them until mid Nov though they won't be white until then.

Creek bottoms any thicker areas will hold weasels I see their tracks everywhere on my trapline every year. Very easy to catch. Hope this helps you Mike and everyone else.


----------



## jharris (Jan 23, 2006)

What are you guys stretching your weasels on? I am targetting them... hopefully starting tonight or tomorrow morning (they are white up here already), but am unsure as the size board I should put them up on.
Thanks, Jay


----------



## bf281 (Dec 28, 2003)

Couple more questions if you don't mind.

1. Do you fasten the trap to the bottom of the box or is it just layed in there loosely?

2. Is the box placed on the ground or above the ground?(can they even climb?)

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

I havent looked recently, but over the past couple of years...I believe weasel pelts only sell for around $3.00 each.

Heres another pic of a weasel box system. I took this pic on my buddys line last year. The picture contains alot of info, if you study it closely....


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

bf281 said:


> Couple more questions if you don't mind.
> 
> 1. Do you fasten the trap to the bottom of the box or is it just layed in there loosely?
> 
> ...


I stretch them on actual weasel boards you can make them or buy them from a supplier they are small boards.

Boxes are placed on the ground and the trap is not fastened to the floor, but if you live where there are martens and fishers I would wire the chain of the trap and run the wire through the back mesh and wire to a tree that is what I do.

NC I have seen people use those big rat traps before and I have also, but after trying them out I prefer the 1 1/2 longsprings especially during marten fisher season if I haven't tagged out yet the weasel boxes often pick up a marten for me.


----------



## jharris (Jan 23, 2006)

What are the measurements for a weasel board? I have some scrap lumber that is not really good for anything but making stretchers and was hoping to make some up this weekend for weasels, mink/marten, and fox. I have boards that I can copy for all of those except the weasel boards.
thanks again,
Jay


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

jharris said:


> What are the measurements for a weasel board? I have some scrap lumber that is not really good for anything but making stretchers and was hoping to make some up this weekend for weasels, mink/marten, and fox. I have boards that I can copy for all of those except the weasel boards.
> thanks again,
> Jay


I don't have them off the top of my head try an internet search under a fur buyer or a trapping supplier.


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

I know a few years ago i trapped 12 weasels
They averaged $1.50-3.00 with my best one at $7.00
They are viciuos little critters,but lots of fun to trap


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

I've been lurking and watching your pics for the last couple years. Never trapped but am thinking about it ... and to tell you the truth, I had forgotten about the ermine. So, I have a couple more questions:

- Are they fairly well distributed through the state?
- NorthCountry - Is that box in the pic attached to the tree or is it being held up for the pic/removing the ermine?


I have mostly hardwoods (maple, oak, wild cherry, hickory), with some pines mixed in. There are some small water holes, and some swampy areas (the swampy areas are full of a willow type bush ... not ceders). Also, mixed in the woods are areas with a lot of blown down trees (w/ upturned roots) So the question is COULD this be an OK area ... or do the ermine search out the ceders & pines? Would I need to set the boxes in the vacinity of the water holes or is in the woods alright too.

I know the woods holds a variety of critters ... actually saw 3 bobcat (for the first time) last week.

Thanks

----------------


ottertrapper said:


> What area of the state do you live in.


Near Fremont (between White Cloud and Hesperia ... if that helps). Or ... 4 mi S of M-20 between M-37 and US31 ... if that helps, LOL.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Mister ED said:


> I've been lurking and watching your pics for the last couple years. Never trapped but am thinking about it ... and to tell you the truth, I had forgotten about the ermine. So, I have a couple more questions:
> 
> - Are they fairly well distributed through the state?
> - NorthCountry - Is that box in the pic attached to the tree or is it being held up for the pic/removing the ermine?
> ...


I would say they are probably well distributed throughout the state. What area of the state do you live in. You don't need to have cedars to have weasels those are just some of the areas I trap them. If you have bobcats around you are probably in areas where there are weasels. When it snows look for their tracks. I am going out today to do some scouting if I see weasel tracks in the snow I will take pics and post them on here for you. Give it a shot I never look for tracks when setting for them if it looks good they are there.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Can make a stretcher out of a wire coat hanger.

Hangers also work for stretching mole hides. The moles will be a lot sweeter than the weasels.


----------

